# Finishing Cocobolo



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I've turned several projects using cocobolo (pen/pencils, wine bottle stoppers, chess men, etc). I love the characteristics of it, it turns easy, polishes up beautifully, etc. I have been using Shellawax, friction polish as the primary way to finish my work. 
I apply it liberally to a rag, rotate the lathe by hand and apply the wax to the project to get good coverage, then turn the lathe back on and apply friction with the rag until it gets quite hot and is highly polished and looking great.
After a year or so, the finish dulls out and loses much of it's luster. 
Am I applying it properly? Is this just how Shellawax performs? Any other ideas or products on how to achieve a great finish that lasts? 
I have had similar results with Walnut . . . maybe I should've titled this thread "Shellawax". 
Thanks, 
:confused1:


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm surprised that Shellawax lasted that long... it is just that, a wax. And wax wears off. You can keep reapplying every so often. Or you can use a CA or lacquer finish. These finished are much more durable and look better (IMHO)


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Dvoigt said:


> I'm surprised that Shellawax lasted that long... it is just that, a wax. And wax wears off. You can keep reapplying every so often. Or you can use a CA or lacquer finish. These finished are much more durable and look better (IMHO)


Thanks, 
Nice products on your web site. 
I think I'll have to find another finishing product and will be looking for any / all suggestions.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I use a thin layer of Lacquer. I mix lacquer and lacquer thinner 50/50. Then wipe it on and then rub it in with the lathe running. I then buff it with the Beal system after this dries. Another good finish is Minwax wipe on Poly. I've also used the Hut abrasives but they don't last much longer than the wax.


----------



## rightuppercut (Oct 8, 2008)

I use pre-cat lacquer, HVLP, on the lathe, running at 50 RPM'S. I always thought the natural oils in Cocobolo would not take a finish such as this. So far, so good.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I have not had good luck with poly and cocobolo. Was still tacky over a month after I applied it. 

I don't care to use poly on pens because it take a long time to dry.


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

With cocobolo being such an oily wood, I prefer to use CA glue finishes on that. You can try to use acetone on the wood first to remove as much of the oil as possible, then lacquer.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

A couple coats (or more) of dewaxed shellac will stick to cocobolo just fine, and works great as a "primer coat" for poly, laquer, whatever.

Friction polish is fine for display items but it doesn't last very well on items that get frequently handled.


----------

